# stolen - 13hh, black gelding from Surrey



## cally6008 (7 February 2014)

*Stolen* on the 6th Feb 2014, from Tongham. Crime Ref 45140009331 See photo attached

Lil Fonz, 13hh approx, black gelding with white blaze, 2 white hind leg stockings, off side front white sock and tiny white sock near side front He was loaded into a horse box on the A331 towards Farnham, Surrey (only tyre tracks found, no ID on the box).

Owner is very worried as pony is an orphan and hand reared from an hour old so will not cope in a herd situation He is 3 years old and is micro chipped.

There must be someone who saw a horse getting loaded onto a horse box at night on the A331 .. It's not like it's a quiet road

Details should be going on the Stolen Horse Register later today.

Twitter - https://twitter.com/tracingequines/status/431741848822894592/photo/1

Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...345.1073741828.100000802558212&type=1&theater


----------



## CobsGalore (7 February 2014)

I saw this on Facebook, very sad  I hope he is found


----------



## sprytzer (7 February 2014)

Unfortunately reported as found deceassed, RIP Fonze x


----------



## LaMooch (7 February 2014)

Sorry to hear this an so sad. Hope the bustards who done this are caught and dealt with properly and not with a slap on the wrist


----------



## Pinkvboots (7 February 2014)

OMG that is terrible poor Fonze, what happened where was he found?


----------



## fatponee (7 February 2014)

I've just had a Horsewatch notification confirming the above.  It says that the pony had escaped and was involved in an RTC.  So, so sad :-(


----------



## fuzzle (8 February 2014)

This is such a sad story, my heart goes out to you!!  these people should be caught and punished!!!  poor pony at least you know he is in horses heaven and not knowing maybe be worse n in the long run !  xxx


----------



## cally6008 (8 February 2014)

The update for this is far worse = http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...ed-on-Roads-and-Complaint-about-Surrey-Police


----------

